# Grandfathering older cars?



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

My 2006 car will age out at the end of December. What are the chances I will be able to get it grandfathered in so I can keep working? How do I start that process?

I am looking for a newer car but don't have a lot of money. My car is for sale too so I will hopefully have more money to buy a newer car, but I don't know if I will be able to find one in time.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

There is no such thing as being grandfathered in. 

Your only hope is that your city gets the green light to change the requirements to 2001 or newer. I hear Atlanta is going to allow that in 2017.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Race to the bottom....


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Hogg said:


> My 2006 car will age out at the end of December. What are the chances I will be able to get it grandfathered in so I can keep working? How do I start that process?
> 
> I am looking for a newer car but don't have a lot of money. My car is for sale too so I will hopefully have more money to buy a newer car, but I don't know if I will be able to find one in time.


Sell yours and get a 2008. I had an 05 and lost the right to drive in my city. Got a newer used car.


----------



## Sedgehammer (Jun 23, 2015)

Any better luck on the Lyft Platform?


----------

